# More things of interest



## Xue Sheng (Apr 19, 2016)

More things of interest - from the blog


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 19, 2016)

Neat!


----------



## yak sao (Apr 20, 2016)

Good stuff, makes me want to delve more Tai Chi...never learned the weapons aspect of it.
I agree, it's good sometimes to stand back and look at the forms with new eyes.


----------

